# Pre 1980 Easton Spine chart?



## returntoarchery (May 11, 2009)

Anybody know where there may be online a pre 1980 Easton spine chart. Easton's current one looks way too stiff spines for xx75 shafts from my recollection what they should be for a 51# recurve.


----------



## hogdgz (May 11, 2009)

I am shure someone on here knows, but just guessing i would think 2018's would get you close.
But, you are right about the modern charts, they are always way to stiff for trad bows.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 11, 2009)

2018's and 2117 would both work.

I don't like 2018's because the smaller diameter makes them fit too loose in a bow quiver gripper.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 11, 2009)

hogdgz: 

Was thinking 2018 too.

Papalapin:

2117's were what I shot with my 1973 Super Kodiak 50# back in the day. As I recall  had no tuning issues with them and Bear RazorHeads. Believe I'll give those a try in my Pittsley Predator.


My tuning mishaps last year with carbons got me a little scared of them. Thought I'd go with something I'm familiar with so I can get well tuned darts  from my Predator this year. I'll experiment with the carbons later.

Thanks guys.


----------



## hogdgz (May 11, 2009)

Actually 2117's are stiffer according to the arrow chart that is in my Black widow manual. I will list a few different spines that are listed in it but remember this is a 26 inch span for a 28 inch arrow.

Easton Aluminum
1816 - .600
1916 - .495
2016 - .420
2018 - .370
2020 - .340
2117 - .325
2216 - .305

Gold Tips
GT - 35/55 - .410
GT 55/75 - .330
GT 75/95 - .230

Carbon express 
cx 90 - .410
cx150 - .375
cx250 - .300
cx350 - .260

Hopefully this will help some of ya'll to compare shaft deflections at a 26 inch span. 

Returntoarchery - Just remember that arra length and the amount of weight up front will change the spine.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Hogdgz. That list helps quite a bit.

I do recall that the 2117's I was shooting back then was on the stiff side.  With my 30" arrow length and hanging a 125gr broadhead or field point and 75gr to 125gr steel adapter up front it a 2117 maybe the ticket. Sure wish somebody sold a shaft test kit with 2016, 2018, and 2117s.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 12, 2009)

If I don't get hooked up with the right shafts from the vendors at the Howard Hill shoot, I found a place on line where I can order individual shafts. Either way should be able to get what I need.


----------



## hogdgz (May 12, 2009)

I would try the 2018's first and you shouldnt need alot of weight up front on those, but if you want alot of weight up front then i would go with a little stiffer arra.


----------



## returntoarchery (May 16, 2009)

Just back for the Army Navy Store in Stockbridge. They have a pretty  nice archery shop. Mostly compounds but the do have some traditional stuff. They have a number of recurve bows including the new Bear Super Kodiak. 

Anyway I picked up 2 full length shafts each, 5" feather fletched, of 2018, 2020, and 2117. I'll be testing them this weekend.


----------



## hogdgz (May 16, 2009)

Good luck, and hopefully you will find one that works good for you!


----------

